

Google updates its Privacy Policies - steiger
http://www.google.com/intl/en/privacy_faq_2010.html

======
kroger
This is saying why they are changing the Privacy Policies (they are deleting
product-specific Privacy Policies and using the Main Privacy Policy), the
actual policy is here:

<http://www.google.com/intl/en/privacypolicy_2010.html>

